# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  مسار زر التشغيل  Nokia Asha 202 On Off Power Button

## jazouli89

مسار زر التشغيل  Nokia Asha 202 On Off Power Button

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله ألف خير

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيك العافية اخي...في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## حسين السعيد

مشكور جدااااااااااااااا

----------

